# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  ROISTER PB100

## drakos

Καλησπερα στην παρεα!!!Subwoofer Roister power bass 100. serial number PB100-0197 και ειχε καψει καποιους πυκνωτες οι οποιοι αλλαχτηκαν αλλα εχει καψει και μια αντισταση η οποια δεν φαινετε τι om ειναι. το νουμερο της ειναι το R34 και βρισκετε διπλα στα φισακια SP-K5 και K3-0V.
Αν εχει καποιος το ιδιο η το σχεδιο και μπορει να μου πει το νουμερο της αντιστασης!!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## AKHS

Μια φωτογραφία πάντα βοηθάει μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τι αντίσταση είναι...

----------


## drakos

Η αντισταση ειναι 1/4 watt  και τιποτα αλλο, καρβουνο ειναι.

----------


## ezizu

Ανέβασε μερικές καθαρές φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας (και από τις δύο πλευρές).
Πολύ πιθανών κάποιος να καταλάβει, βάσει του κυκλώματος, την τιμή της αντίστασης .

----------


## drakos

Οριστε και οι φωτο!!!!

----------


## nyannaco

Η τελευταία φωτογραφία δείχνει ότι η R34 είναι το μικρότερο από τα προβλήματά σου! Εχει ψηθεί ολόκληρη περιοχή της πλακέτας, άρα ό,τι είναι εκεί είναι δυνητικά καπούτ, με πρώτα υποψήφια τα ημιαγωγά, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από τις φωτογραφίες. Είναι, δε, τόσο το καρβούνιασμα, που αμβιβάλλω και η ίδια η πλακέτα αν σώζεται.

----------


## drakos

την πλακετα την σωζω με γεφυρωματα καλωδιων. τα ημιαγωγιμα η τα οποιαδηποτε αλλα υλικα φαινονται τα στοιχεια τους αλλαζοντα. ο Μ/Τ ειναι οκ τα ηχεια το ιδιο. Η R34 που δεν φαινετε ειναι για μενα το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα.

----------


## UV.

> τα ημιαγωγιμα η τα οποιαδηποτε αλλα υλικα φαινονται τα στοιχεια τους αλλαζοντα.


αν δεν έχει άλλα εξαρτήματα καμένα και η R34 είναι το μόνο πρόβλημα 
τότε βραχυκύκλωσε τα δύο σημεία που σου δείχνω και κανονικά πρέπει να παίξει

----------


## drakos

Οκ φιλε Νικο, το δοκιμαζω και ενημερωνω.

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## UV.

όχι μην το κάνεις θα κάνει μπαμ περίμενε!

----------


## UV.

τα σωστά σημεία είναι στην νεα φωτο

----------


## UV.

η αντίσταση όπως την είχε πρέπει να είναι 0,1~0,47Ω (σαν ασφάλεια)

----------


## drakos

Φιλε Νικο δεν το εκανα, προλαβες.
Εκανα κι ενα μικρο σχεδιακι σχετικα με την R34.

----------


## UV.

αυτό το σχεδιάκι αποκρυπτογράφισα και εγώ από τις φωτο που είχες για να σου απαντήσω
αλλά οι δίοδοι δεν είναι είναι zener
είναι ημιανόρθωση από τα +34V AC και χρησιμοποιεί την Xc αντίσταση του ηλεκτρολυτικού για να τροφοδοτήσει τα τρανζίστορ οδήγησης με τάση πιό χαμηλή από αυτά της εξόδου
είναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτη σχεδίαση όπως είναι και η πλακέτα αρχάριου

πάντως δεν θα έκανε μπαμ γιατί απλά η R34 είναι καμένη
δηλ βραχυκύκλωσε την R34 (αν δεν έχεις αντίσταση 0,1Ω) και θα παίξει

----------


## drakos

Ευχαριστω Νικο!!!

----------

